# Connexion Apple TV avec un NAS



## aero42 (22 Août 2011)

Un grand bonjour caniculaire à tous :rateau:

Voilà, hier lors d'une présentation photo chez de la famille, je me suis mis à penser à l'Apple TV. Et je suis assez tenté par l'achat pour visualiser les photos voire même les films.

Seulement voilà, j'ai un petit serveur NAS qui me sert justement de stockage pour mes montages vidéos (en fait une partition pour le stockage des fichiers de travail et une autre pour le stockage des vidéos "finalisées" et des photos classées par dossiers). Ma question est donc toute bête et j'espère que les utilisateurs de l'Apple TV pourront me répondre : l'Apple TV peut-il voir et se connecter à un NAS connecté évidemment sur le même réseau (via la box) ?

Merci par avance de vos réponses.


----------



## Rem64 (22 Août 2011)

Non et oui a la fois!

Non de base tu pourras pas avec l'apple tv de base car elle est pas capable d'aller chercher des infos sur un NAS sans passer par un ordo avec un partage d'itunes. L'intérêt du NAS est alors a remettre en question. 

Oui si tu jailbreak ton apple yv et que tu y installe une appui comme XBMC qui gère le NAS.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (27 Août 2011)

bonsoir, dans le cas où on veut connecter un NAS à l'ATV2 en le jailbreakant, je pense ( à confirmer) qu'il faut se dépêcher de l'acheter car avec iOS5, le JB ne sera plus possible....


----------



## Rem64 (28 Août 2011)

C'est sur qu'il est préférable d'en acheter une maintenant dans la perspective d'un jailbreak.
Apres, le problème est différent concernant iOS5. Il est possible de jailbreaker la version beta selon ce que disent les développer qui ont accès à cette version. Cependant cette affirmation porte sur iOS5 pour iphone et peut potentiellement transposable à l'apple TV2.
Dans tous les cas, acheter une Apple tv2 avec iOS5 ne signifie pas qu'elle sera jamais jailbreakable. Cela signifie qu'elle ne le sera pas immédiatement et que les modifications risqueront de changer la méthode de jailbreak.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (29 Août 2011)

Je trouve qd même qu'une ATV2 qui ne peut pas lire les fichiers d'un NAS est très limitée!
En tout cas, moi je vais en acheter une avant qu'elle ne soit livrée avec iOS5

Sinon y a-t-il une une évolution physique de l'ATV2 prévue dans les prochains temps?


----------



## Rem64 (30 Août 2011)

physique ça s'appelle l'atv3! logicielle oui aura surement mais de quelle nature mystere à la "Apple tradition".
La seule évolution que je vois au niveau matériel c'est l'activation du module bluetooth qui est désactivé sauf si on installe un patch appelé BTstack sur une atv2 jailbreakée. Apres il devient possible de brancher un clavier bluetooth apple ou autre...


----------

